# Job vacancy...Ipswich prostitutes



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Apparently there are several vacancies...well 5 to be precise...for prostitutes in the Ipswich area.

The pay ok....but the shifts are murder!!


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Doh


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

I liked that a lot :lol: :lol:


----------

